# Pressure Cleaning



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Flats, by the time you get your pressure washer going or wasting quarters at the wash, you can wash by hand,rinse, inspect to keep it looking good.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Flats - congratulations on your new skiff .. I'm jealous.

I would not pressure wash any smoot gel coat finish on a boat- like the hull exterior.

As you know, gel coat is porous, and the wax over that porous finish keeps the pores clean. The wax is shiny as well.

If you blow the wax off the gel coat (which a pressure washer will do), you'll expose the pores and they'll fill with grime, yielding that lovely dull yellow finish that marks a neglected boat.

So - I just rinse my hull to avoid taking the wax off with soap or pressure, and keep applying wax periodically.

As for the non-skid, that's an issue. I would soap and brush it to get fish slime off, but do it minimally to try to keep the wax on it. I even lightly wax the non skid a little bit to keep the finish protected. It won't be too slippery.

I'm sure others will have different opinions.

All the best -


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No pressure wash here. Teflon non skid cleaner and wax a couple of times per year.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

In my earlier reply, I assumed your non-skid is just splatter coat gel coat - if it's something else, like bedliner or something, I have no experience to share.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I appreciate the feed back guys. I do not know much about non skid other than it is a pain to get clean. Mine is built into the mold. Then cockpit was sanded down and reapplied because it is a side console.

Right now I am sitting around an hr to hr and half to clean my boat. I do a lot of scrubbing on the non skid. Magic erasers are awesome haha.

This past weekend I took it to a pressure washer because it was getting dark. It was cleaned in 5 minutes. However, I do not want to damage my gel coat or anything. Like mentioned above from Outearly. SJRobin I will try the Teflon cleaner. I have applied the Woodys Wax and I use starbright non skid cleaner. Both seam to help.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I guess im an outlier here. I pressure wash my skiff after every use and I haven't noticed any issues yet. this is on a caimen lite.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Get a good brush on a long handle and some of this stuff. 
http://www.starbrite.com/item/non-skid-deck-cleaner-with-ptef
It is truly amazing how clean it makes the deck.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

A pressure washer is fine. The high psi is within an inch of the nozzle. Just use the wide spray nozzle and don't hold it too close. Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think Magic Eraser is more damaging than a pressure washer -- it's a little abrasive. I don't mind the pressure washer, but @Outearly is probably right about it removing the wax (or at least making it not last as long). I don't use a pressure washer often, but when I do I keep a decent distance from the boat.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

bryson said:


> I think Magic Eraser is more damaging than a pressure washer -- it's a little abrasive. I don't mind the pressure washer, but @Outearly is probably right about it removing the wax (or at least making it not last as long). I don't use a pressure washer often, but when I do I keep a decent distance from the boat.


I have heard bad things about magic erasers. I have not seen a effect yet. I use them regularly. I will defiantly look out and be easy with them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I use a pressure washer with a soap cannon attachment every Sunday when I'm putting her up for the weekend. I also use magic erasers for anything that i cant get off with the pressure washer. Other than the bottom of my boat where oysters have absolutely scratched it all to sh*t, my boat looks just as good as the day I picked it up. So far i've done fleet wax once and plan on doing it again in the fall.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Flatsaholic said:


> I have a brand new skiff. I figure using a pressure washer would expedite the cleaning process after a day on the water. Not sure how it would treat the non skid. Obviously I would not be blasting the deck. However, enough to lift dirt and grime.
> 
> Looking on any insight, anyone using them, anyone that would advise to not using one, bad experience, etc. Would scrubbing still be necessary if I used one?
> 
> Thanks guys


I use a 1600 psi electric PW... Not too powerful, but still use carefully. Love it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Get a good brush on a long handle and some of this stuff.
> http://www.starbrite.com/item/non-skid-deck-cleaner-with-ptef
> It is truly amazing how clean it makes the deck.


Very good product. Starbrite PTEF


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have used a pressure wash every trip for the past 5 years. Ezpz and no ill effects.


----------

